# Model Railroad Backdrops



## Heretotherephoto (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been looking for a way to combine my two most expensive hobbies.  Model railroading and photography.  With my recent aquisition of Photoshop I have learned that I can easily stitch together panoramic shots.  I have been looking for a backdrop for my model railroad for some time and being able to make my own by photographing the same area I am modeling seemss like a really good alternative to painting my own which would probably turn out very poorly.

So my questyion is this.  Does anyone know of a website or printing company that prints panoramics for a failry low price?  i would be looking for sonething in the neighborhood of 12-24 " high by 36" or more in length. if this is something I can do for a reasonable price I think it could make for an interesting product to offer to others in the hobby.  it would not need to be printed on really high quality paper but good enough that it would not fade over the period of a few years.  Some people keep the same layouts for decades.

Any thoughts or opinions?  I would need to keep it cheap enough to sell something 36" long for 15 to 20 dollars I think.


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2010)

You need someplace like shortrunposters.com


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks I will check them out


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 23, 2010)

Walmart will print any picture you'd like on 24x36 canvas for about $90. I'm pretty sure I've seen signs in my local saying that they can do panos up to 24" wide and something like 48" or 60" long.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2010)

C.Lloyd said:


> Walmart will print any picture you'd like on 24x36 canvas for about $90. I'm pretty sure I've seen signs in my local saying that they can do panos up to 24" wide and something like 48" or 60" long.


Wal-Mart doesn't actually print those. They use an outside source.

Mpix.com does 24x36 canvas on double weight matboard for $79.60 plus regular shipping of $5.95 which is only $85.55.

That and $90 is quite a bit more than $15 to $20 as a selling price. 



Heretotherephoto said:


> I would need to keep it cheap enough to sell something 36" long for 15 to 20 dollars I think.


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks folks  I think I have found an outfit that will print a 12" x 72" for about 23.00.  A little more than I was looking for but still within the ballpark of feasibility.  

I am going to try and get one or two printed to check out the end product.  Just need to go out and get some appropriate pano type shots.


----------



## Heretotherephoto (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi folks, it took a really long time and there is still work to do but I finally have the backdrop thing going.  It is new but seems to be getting some positive feedback.  If you have a few minutes and don't mind I would appreciate some feedback from folks here.  Any way to improve, edit the site for more traffic, SEO ideas? 

Thanks for taking the time

Model Railroad Backdrops


----------

